# Urgent travel insurance for OZ



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

I have got an excellent quote for a flight to OZ in Jan, the agent is holding it for 48 hours so we need travel/medical insurance asap.

The problem is we are both over 75 and have pre existing medical conditions and the trip is for 95 days. 

I have spent all afternoon trying to get some cover on line Most won't insure the over 75's and the ones that do only cover for up to 90 days.

So has anybody had or knows somebody that has had cover like we need I would be very grateful.

Regards

Don


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you insure with one company for the first half and another for the rest, just a thought.

cabby


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I always use these, worth a try

http://www.direct-travel.co.uk/


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I finally managed to got cover from Saga, I had to reduce the trip to 90 days and pay a premium of £1206.

It ain't fun growing old.

Don


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> It ain't fun growing old.
> Don


Don, It ain't much fun if you don't get the opportunity to - but I know what you mean. Good luck with your trip. Ray


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've had a very pleasant prosperous weekend.  

Not only did I get my front disc/pads replaced for £124.09 by the RAC but a member of the out & about forum put me onto MIA https://www.fastweb.co.uk/miaonline/

I have cancelled my SAGA insurance and got a full refund of £1200 and I got almost the same cover with MIA for £495.  

regards

Don


----------

